# RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550



## greengrow (8 Juli 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/090

is this the correct search tool?
RTR-Rufnummernsuche

Nova Telecom aka Adventive Media - The Scream!

[EDIT]
another spelling _mistake_

Nova Telecom Ltd
406,Parkway House Sheelane, SW148LS London

portiert zu Atlas Interactive Deutschland GmbH

should read
"406,Parkway House""Sheen lane""SW14 8LS""London"


----------



## Juri (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550*



> is this the correct search tool?


It´s for numbers from Austria. This one is for german numbers:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5120550&Suche=Absenden


----------



## greengrow (8 Juli 2009)

Danke

same number + same language = confused Englishman


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550*

When typing in the number into the search cgi:

Omit the "0900", and only type in the 5120550 numbers, to get a correct search result.

In this case, you get:

Diensteanbieter (service provider):


mxcall GmbH
Torstr. 138

10119 Berlin (Germany)


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550*

Don't worry, greengrow... But this is really not Nova Telecom, the old danish friends, but a brand new outfit nobody knows... but the same calls "you have won this and that, maybe, maybe not, dial our number and we will be happy". It's the same speaker that is known for years. We call him "Codename Heinzi".


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550*

xxx


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550*

Verschwinde bitte schnellstmöglich von hier. Wir schicken keine Schlägertrupps, sondern bevorzugen Staatsanwälte.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: RTR-Rufnummernsuche: 09005120550*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> In this case, you get:
> Diensteanbieter (service provider):
> mxcall GmbH
> Torstr. 138
> 10119 Berlin (Germany)


http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ126710154011599/link675981A.html


> Gericht untersagt Werbeanrufe für mxcall
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Rückruf für "Gewinnübergabe"
> Schon ein paar Monate ist es her, dass zahlreiche Brandenburger von einem Anruf überrascht wurden – angeblich hätten sie ein Audi-Cabriolet gewonnen. Tatsächlich entpuppte sich das Ganze jedoch als unerlaubter Werbeanruf für den Telekommunikations-Diensteanbieter "mxcall GmbH", der mit einem vermeintlichen Gewinn den Boden für Verträge bereiten wollte.


----------

